

“With Great Power Comes Great Responsibility” - ohaikbai
http://quoteinvestigator.com/2015/07/23/great-power/

======
gricardo99
corollary: With no power comes no responsibility

~~~
dredmorbius
Sadly, that's not necessarily the case. In fact there's a metric I just ran
across that basically measures your responsibility vs. power. And yes,
responsibility w/o power to influence is very much a thing.

Usually it's the case of being unempowered but effectively being dismissable
for any undesired circumstances.

------
perlgeek
Everybody knows that this quote comes from the sudo(1) command on Linux :-)

